# Malawi Tank (250x60x60)



## RicardoPaula (Oct 2, 2009)

Dear Friens,

IÂ´m From Portugal and i practice this hobby for 3 years,

I started with a litle aquariu, with neons, guppys, but my wish was always haplocromis 

Finaly i have my aquarium with wild predators from Malawi, itÂ´s very simple, but i hope you like.
Sorry my english 




























Couple Nimbochromis Venustus



















Couple Nimbochromis Livingstonii wild










Wild male










Couple Champsochromis Caeruleus wild



















Couple Cyrtocara Moori










Male Aulonocara Firefish










Male Dimidichomis Comprecisseps wild










Male Copadiochromis Kandango










Black Labeo










Male Sciaenochromis ahli










Couple Aulonocara Baenshi Benga wild


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice looking tank, and some great fish selections.

One minor detail, that is Scieanochromis fryeri, not ahli. :thumb:


----------



## RicardoPaula (Oct 2, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Very nice looking tank, and some great fish selections.
> 
> One minor detail, that is Scieanochromis fryeri, not ahli. :thumb:


Friend,

Thanks for help :thumb:


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Very nice looking tank, and some great fish selections.
> 
> :thumb:


agreed


----------



## PR_islander (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice tank !


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

beautiful tank sir.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice haps and very clean tank! Good job! :wink:


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Tank. I would like to know that what kind of the plants?


----------



## sulcata2big (Oct 26, 2009)

nice looking tank :thumb:

mick


----------



## robn69 (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW!!! MY DREAM TANK :drooling:


----------



## RicardoPaula (Oct 2, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Nice Tank. I would like to know that what kind of the plants?


Friend,

The Plants are Valisnerias ( i dont know whow whrite in English  ) but you can see there

http://www.mercadolibre.cl/jm/img?s=MLC ... 58.jpg&v=E


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank You!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I love the dimensions of that tank. Very nice job with it overall! :thumb:


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumb:

Dan


----------

